# [EVDL] Dismantling a Siemens 1LH5118 AC motor



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm considering whether I should remove the drive end plate from my
Siemens 1LH5118 motor. I'm having some trouble fitting it and a gearbox
into my car (basically I've been brooding on this problem for 6 months).
My engineer is keen to take the drive end plate off and either make
another one or do some work on it to mount from the back side.

I only have two qualms, the water cooling system and the sensor at the
other end. I'm fairly confidant I can have new gaskets made if
necessary, but I'm not sure of the order of disassembly. I figure it
should be safe to simply pull the drive end plate off the shaft with a
puller and leave the rotor inside. The end plate has some nice holes to
bolt the puller to. This should avoid the shaft moving and so reduce the
risk of damaging or miss-aligning the sensor at the other end.

This will certainly void the warranty.

Am I crazy? Surely these motors are designed to be taken apart. My
friend's bigger Siemens came with a small spec sheet recommending
replacing the bearing grease every few years (I can't remember exactly
how many, but I assume it's based on continuous use), the smaller
Siemens must also be serviceable, right?

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

